# Santos and Drive... Thoughts?



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello friends...

After hijacking Dantans thread, sorry Dantan, I thought I should make my own!

I recently checked out the Cartier Santos and it's quite a watch. In looking at a variety of watches, I had it pegged down to a glashutte senator sixties and the Cartier Santos.

Today I went into cartier to try it on again and saw the Drive. It's sexy as hell.

Here I am sharing both on my wrist. I don't wear exclusively dress watches, so any watch on have needs to have a sporty or casual appeal to wear with kakhis and a polo.

I like them both, and they are very different. I'm also confident enough to wear either with my tattoos, and with my style of dress. But I'm still interested in what you think.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

No worries about hijacking my thread!

Thanks to your large wrist, the Drive looks good on it!

I think that the new Drive Extra Flat looks good but on my small wrist, it doesn't look quite right but I might give it another try later this year.

I like non-date Watches and the Extra Flat does not have a date feature, plus it has a manual-wind movement which I believe Piaget also uses in some of their Watches, so in stainless steel, the Extra Flat is possibly the cheapest way to get into that manual wind movement.

Is water resistance important to you?

If so, the Santos' 100m of water resistance trumps the Drive and 60's Chronograph.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It would be important to me if I didn't have a watch that could handle water. But since I have the datejust, I don't have an issue with having a watch to swim with. I also have a stowa flieger sport that has good WR. 

I like a date, and I really dislike watches with no second hand, so this drive speaks to me more than the extra flat. How do you like it on my wrist compared to the Santos? I particularly like the dial. I like the bezel and bracelet of the Santos but the shape and dial of thw drive. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

They both look good on your wrist.

You sound more excited about the Drive.

It is tough because you like aspects of both Watches.

Which Watch might complement your current Watch collection and your general lifestyle better?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

dantan said:


> They both look good on your wrist.
> 
> You sound more excited about the Drive.
> 
> ...


Current collection is Datejust and stowa flieger. I can see myself getting a less expensive diver. I think they both would complement the collection, as would the glashutte. Maybe the datejust and Santos cover the same territory but they are so different looking. I'm gonna need to see the glashutte on my wrist again because I think it's still ahead of the Cartiers, though they are all about even now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

That's a really tough call. I think the Santos fits your wrist better (it always look exactly centered on your wrist and the large version is perfectly proportioned for you) but the dial of the Drive suits your tattoos better IMO. The Drive is also a tad more casual than the Santos, which might be a better choice for versatility if you already have a Datejust.

I still think both Cartier options are a significant step-up over the GO though.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I think any of those three would complement your collection nicely.

I think you should just go with your heart, in this case.

Usually, I don't recommend just going with your heart but in this case, perhaps that might be the best option.

Both Cartier's are different enough to complement your collection - the Santos has a squarish case and the Drive has a whatever-you-call-that-shape shape.

The Glashutte Original Sixties Chronograph is a Chronograph, and you do not have a Chronograph currently, so that might sway you towards the GO.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

dantan said:


> I think any of those three would complement your collection nicely.
> 
> I think you should just go with your heart, in this case.
> 
> ...


I think, in the end, I need to go with the one I just think is the most beautiful. I just have to figure that out for myself.  Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

Santos


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Of these three, the watch I'd pick for myself is the Santos.

Based on your pics, however, I think the one that looks best on your wrist is the GO. There's a fussiness and a formality to both Cartier watches, but the GO is effortless retro cool. Based on a few inches of forearm, that seems a better fit for you.

Just my 2c, of course, and I don't think there's a wrong answer here.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm personally more into the Drive. I just feel like Cartier stumbled across something special and iconic with the shape. But they're both strong choices, and the easy-switch system on the Santos strap is pretty compelling. I love GO in general but that particular model does nothing for me -- feels a bit generic.


----------



## brybajlak (Dec 14, 2017)

Santos - can do double duty much better and given you don’t rock sleeves much I’d go that way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Interesting that some think that about the GO, though this is easily my favorite model of theirs. It's caught my eye for about 5 years.


Likestheshiny said:


> I'm personally more into the Drive. I just feel like Cartier stumbled across something special and iconic with the shape. But they're both strong choices, and the easy-switch system on the Santos strap is pretty compelling. I love GO in general but that particular model does nothing for me -- feels a bit generic.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> Interesting that some think that about the GO, though this is easily my favorite model of theirs. It's caught my eye for about 5 years.


To be clear, I do think it's a really lovely watch. I don't think GO makes a single watch I wouldn't very happily wear. But that particular watch doesn't have a lot of GO design DNA in it. If you removed the retro-style 12 and 6 (which aren't even GO-specific elements), there wouldn't be anything to set it apart from other watches. In contrast, both the Santos and Drive are distinctly Cartier.

But that doesn't in any way detract from how pretty and well-made the GO is. If that's the one you want, I don't see how you wouldn't be very happy with it. It's beautiful.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Well this didn't help any... I went into the city to bring my Rolex to the service center so I stopped by wempe again because they're the shop that had the Cartier and the GO.

My takeaway is that the GO is, to me, more beautiful and the Santos more versatile. Completely different watches which doesn't make it easier as it's not really comparing Apples to Apples.

I tried on the drive, they didn't have the seconds they only had the moon phase, and I think I've ruled that out.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Both those cartiers are pretty ugly (IMO) and shaped weird. Are you super committed to one of these or the GO exclusively? If so I guess the one that looks like a 5600 G-shock is slightly better


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Both those cartiers are pretty ugly (IMO) and shaped weird. Are you super committed to one of these or the GO exclusively? If so I guess the one that looks like a 5600 G-shock is slightly better


Not exclusively. I happen to love both of them, though I appreciate your opinion. Throw out some that you like 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Of those 3 I think I like the look of the Cartier Santos on you. You really pull it off. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The Santos looks the best on you, in my opinion, but you sound most excited about the Glashutte Original Sixties Chronograph, so perhaps that is the one that you should get.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

41Mets said:


> Not exclusively. I happen to love both of them, though I appreciate your opinion. Throw out some that you like
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well, my tastes are pretty generic... I own a sub, speedy, 007, so not really a lot of funky designs in my watchbox. I guess that's the appeal of the hobby, lots of different designs for everyone


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> I tried on the drive, they didn't have the seconds they only had the moon phase, and I think I've ruled that out.


I think I prefer the moon phase myself -- no date, plus I've always thought moon phase complications are pretty cool. I'm very tempted by the steel extra-flat (which should hit stores shortly), but I suspect it's a better match for my thin wrists than for yours.

I dunno, I just really like the Drive shape -- it's distinctly Cartier but also different, and quite masculine. The Santos doesn't hit me the same way (and it bugs me that the bezel and bracelet screws don't match).

But, yeah, any of the three would be an awesome watch. There are no losers here.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

The Santos is growing on me. If I had the budget and desire to expand my flock of watches to about 12 or so, I’d get that Cartier.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I think I'm gonna see I'd this comes up









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Santos > GO > Drive

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

That green dial looks great. 

I would love to see the one without a date feature.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

This is really frustrating. I usually don’t sit on the fence but I find my thoughts are along “you can’t go wrong with any of these choices, including the greenGO!”. I know right, unhelpful and not something you don’t already know!

So:
Some excellent advice above (previous posts)


My summary. 
Santos: Classic. You rock it. You don’t have anything like it. I like it on it’s own merits. I want one but not as much as a Drive. 
Drive: Contemporary. Smooth operator look and you rock it. Santos however “sits” better on your wrist. You don’t have anything like it. My favourite Cartier. I could get lost looking at that dial in all light settings. Stylish, interesting, smart casual to formal.

GO: Classic look. Wears EXCELLENTLY on your wrist. You have nothing like it. Maybe, maybe a little boring for a chronograph in the sense of it being a classic more formal looking chronograph. Maybe. Really scraping the bottom of the barrel to find something/anything wrong with this choice. Maybe I’m so enamoured by the GO panoreserve. Have you tried the white dial? You can get lost in the dial or the reverse side. It looks more “quality” to me I guess, for here brands anyway. 

GO 60s Green: Such a fun look! Matches the ink. Sits incredibly well on your wrist. I’m not cool enough to rock that. Damn you 

You’ve totally stumped me. I put myself in your wrists and I’m at a loss. From your choices, GO chronograph, by a split second finish. 

Good luck with it. Excellent, fun and frustrating problem to have. Looking forward to seeing what you GO with! 


Best,

B79


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

dantan said:


> That green dial looks great.
> 
> I would love to see the one without a date feature.


I know you would.  it looks great but it's too small for me. 39mm.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Burgo79 said:


> This is really frustrating. I usually don't sit on the fence but I find my thoughts are along "you can't go wrong with any of these choices, including the greenGO!". I know right, unhelpful and not something you don't already know!
> 
> So:
> Some excellent advice above (previous posts)
> ...


That's wonderful. Thank you. I think I'm putting green at 1, chrono at 2, and Santos at 3. Just love the GO in the end. But it does need to come to me at the right preowned or gray price because they are expensive.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My feeling is the no date, 39mm, would be too small with this date being 42mm...what do you think?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I personally feel that the 39mm would be a great size. 

I am an advocate for smaller Watches, having owned larger Watches in the past. 

My wrist is small, so wearing smaller Watches is more suitable, but I genuinely believe that once you get used to smaller sizes, you will prefer them!

The non-date version looks a lot better, in my opinion. I am biased towards Watches with no date feature but I do feel that the non-date version really looks better.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

dantan said:


> I personally feel that the 39mm would be a great size.
> 
> I am an advocate for smaller Watches, having owned larger Watches in the past.
> 
> ...


I know you love the no date. I happen to like this date because it's unique. But for the price difference if the 39 looked good I'd consider it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Santos is a cool piece, but I just love the Drive. That piece is really beautiful in person with this elegant dome in profile that I wasn't aware of in photos.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

It's bright green. That sucker is going to have plenty of wrist presence even at 39mm.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This is the 42 VS 39 on my wrist.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I still think that the 39mm suits your wrist really well.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

dantan said:


> I still think that the 39mm suits your wrist really well.


Thanks. I think it looks better in the photos than I thought looking at it. A green is available at a good price from someone who might give me a good trade with my submariner. I'm also chatting with someone about the same with the green date. The no date is significantly less pricey. I still do think I prefer the feel of the larger one though the 39 isn't bad.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The only thing that has stopped me from purchasing a Glashutte Original Sixties is the lack of water resistance.

I am not planning to get wet with it, but with Dress Watch water resistance, it is simply not versatile enough for a Watch of this design, which is a shame.

It retails for more than a Rolex Explorer and even more than a Rolex Submariner, when I tried one on late last year.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

dantan said:


> The only thing that has stopped me from purchasing a Glashutte Original Sixties is the lack of water resistance.
> 
> I am not planning to get wet with it, but with Dress Watch water resistance, it is simply not versatile enough for a Watch of this design, which is a shame.
> 
> It retails for more than a Rolex Explorer and even more than a Rolex Submariner, when I tried one on late last year.


I agree... But I have other watches that would handle that, so as long as it can get splashed with water or rained on a bit, I'm fine with that.

I do have to say, the grand seiko GMT was really nice. I had always thought it was a plain black dial. It actually has some texture within it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Well I've made the decision. Thanks everyone. All of the feedback has been valuable... Whether I ended up basing my decision on it or not, it was helpful for me to go thorough the process of listening to everything you all had to say.

It won't come to me until next week.

The final result :









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

dantan said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks for all of your help, advice, opinions, etc.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Congrats, a very unique dial.

I am a fan of GO as well with their excellent movement finishing.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

Ooh, very nice. Much green.


----------



## Nick24601 (Jul 3, 2018)

41Mets said:


> dantan said:
> 
> 
> > That green dial looks great.
> ...


39mm is not too small for a time and date watch. I have an 8 inch wrist and that's as big as I go for that watch style. Also that bright green dial would look ridiculous if it was bigger.

It's a lot like wearing a yellow gold watch, you have to downsize a bit. That watch looks far better on you than the Cartier.


----------

